# Theory of Metal Cutting pdf file



## عمراياد (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ​ 
اضع بين ايديكم ملف عبارة عن pdf بعنوان Theory of Metal Cutting​ 
واتمنى الاستفادة منه ​ 

التحميل من :​ 

هنا​ 

بالتوفيق :34:​


----------



## ABO AL FWARES (12 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا طيب بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمراياد (17 مايو 2011)

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## menamichel (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا الموضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## hayderjasim (5 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا على هذه المساعدة وشاكرين فضلك


----------



## KHALED ALWAER (27 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته 
أنا مشترك في هدا المنتدي ليس من فترة طويلة ودلك لغرض ان انمي قدراتي واتحصل علي المراجع والكتب التي تفيدني في عملية التدريس لبعض المقررات العلمية والتي تخص الهندسة الميكانيكية شعبة الإنتاج ... متل 
: مراجع في عددوادواة قطع المعادن 
: الرسم الهندسي 
:تخطيط وإدارة المصانع 
ظبط جودة الإنتاج
تقنيات قطع المعادن 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

عمل عظيم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 يونيو 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## ايه العدوى (14 يونيو 2016)

مشكوووور ولك جزيل الشكر والعطاء


----------

